# european insurance for fossils (70+)



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

i've still got my own teeth, however when you reach an insurance milestone companies often commit you to cyberspace, we need annual insurance world wide.

Can anyone help please......oh and a belated Happy New Year to all.

bill


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Barclays Additions Plus current account that includes:

Travel 
Worldwide multi-trip travel insurance including winter sports cover. 
RAC Comprehensive breakdown cover (with Roadside, Recovery,
At home, Onward Travel & European cover). 

Home 
Domestic emergency cover. 
Extended warranty cover. 

You 
Mobile phone insurance, including cover against loss and SIM card replacement. 

Online discounts at attractions and retailers at the Barclays & Me site. 

Other great benefits 
An interest-free overdraft of up to £250*. Preferential 9.9% EAR typical variable on agreed overdrafts over £250*. 

Cardholder protection. 
24-hour legal helpline. 

in all an annual benefit up to £780 for the monthly cost of £14.50 

Good value for the money I feel. Saves me having to renew all these different covers ie breakdown, travel insurance, cardholder protection.

The travel insurance I have been informed covers up to the age of 79 years.


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

*european cover for fossils*

Hi Invicta

Having checked the Barclays travel insurance, it seems that you do have to have accommodation booked in advance which some M/Hers would not wish to do.Also does the european breakdown cover include repatriation?.

I agree it does give good value for the amount of cover it provides.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just received this reply re my Barclays Additions Plus account:

Thank you for your email

Cover is up to age of 79 and 364 days (65 for Winter Sports)

If you have any similar requests, please note that you can complete them by:

- visiting any branch
- calling Barclays Telephone Banking (if you are not registered please call 08457 555 555 ), if calling from overseas please dial +44 24 7684 2100
- placing it in the post - Barclays Bank PLC, Leicester, LE87 2BB.
- using Online banking at https://ibank.barclays.co.uk

Can I suggest Sundazzler that you raise any quiries you may have 
concerning travel insurance directly with Barclays Bank.

Please let us know the answers!


----------

